# Rod Sensitivity



## Jim (Aug 7, 2007)

How do you test a rods sensitivity? I have been reading that book mentioned earlier in the waterhole post and they gave a simple (seems effective) way to check a rods sensitivity. 

Here goes. Pick a rod and throw a reel on it. Put some line on it (they used mono). Let out about 8-10 inches from the top. Now while your holding it in a position like your areeling in a crankbait, have someone flick the line with there finger. The more sensitive the rod, the better the vibration you will feel. No more acting like Zorro in the fish isle, No more bending the rod like an Ugly stick commercial. LOL!


----------



## redbug (Aug 7, 2007)

That's a good tip the only trouble would be having a reel with you in the store. I have used the old standby: place the rod tip up to someones throat and have them whisper. you should feel the vibration through the rod...

Wayne


----------



## dampeoples (Aug 7, 2007)

That's a fair test at best, IMO, Wayne. The act of whispering will make the same _motions_ as normal talking, which would be transferred through just about anything. I think the bending and all isn't accomplishing anything either, other than looking like a 'pro'. 

To really test it, you'll need to fish, or feel an indirect thump, such as what Jimmy suggested, but I fully agree, taking a spooled reel is often troublesome!


----------



## redbug (Aug 7, 2007)

The whisper is more for me, I don't want anyone to hear my wife calling me an Alfa hotel for making her talk to a rod tip..


----------



## Jim (Aug 7, 2007)

Can you see the clerk at Walmart? Excuse me sir? Can I jab this rod tip in your throat and you recite the pledge of allegiance? I'm testing rod sensitivity. LOL!






















Im going to Walmart! :wink:


----------



## dampeoples (Aug 7, 2007)

Hehe, I don't take mine when shopping for stuff, no sir! 

If she knew what it really cost, well, I might be in trouble


----------



## Jim (Aug 7, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> Hehe, I don't take mine when shopping for stuff, no sir!
> 
> If she knew what it really cost, well, I might be in trouble




Aint that the truth. Im scared she still will find out one day.


----------



## dampeoples (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm not really scared mine will find out, I'm [i[terrified![/i]

(I write this as I'm sending an email to a custom rod builder, hehe)


----------



## SMDave (Aug 8, 2007)

redbug said:


> That's a good tip the only trouble would be having a reel with you in the store. I have used the old standby: place the rod tip up to someones throat and have them whisper. you should feel the vibration through the rod...
> 
> Wayne



That's what I do.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 10, 2007)

Good info thanks


----------



## RnRCircus (Aug 10, 2007)

If I take my wife tackle shopping she ends up spending more than I do thus cutting into how much stuff I get.


----------

